# What is the huge ice-cream cone structure being built beside the M50?



## RainyDay (1 Apr 2006)

It's just north of the M50 between Finglas & Ballymun.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Apr 2006)

Is it a huge ice cream cone by any chance?


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Apr 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> ice cream cone


 
What flavour ice cream? Hopefully banana?  

Can't say I've ever seen it but it might well be another work of art like the football lookalike at Naas.


----------



## RainyDay (2 Apr 2006)

Don't think it's a work of art, as it seems to be located in the field beside the M50 - For all intents & porpoises, it looks like a huge ice cream cone under construction. I think the contractor name was 'Craddock Engineering'.

Come on AAMers - don't let me down on this one and break the omniscient reputation of AAM!


----------



## Joe1234 (2 Apr 2006)

Saw it last weekend.  Could it be a water tower?


----------



## noddy (2 Apr 2006)

I think your right joe, i've seen it myself and it must be some kind of water res for building up preassure.


----------



## monkeyboy (2 Apr 2006)

Alls I care is people stop slowing down to look at the Damn thing....!
Grrr


----------



## runner (2 Apr 2006)

I think its a refuge from drive by shooters on the M50


----------



## bb12 (3 Apr 2006)

yup. it's a water tower...please stop slowing down to look at it as it's backing up the traffic everyday! and i'm getting home later and later...:-(


----------



## zag (3 Apr 2006)

I saw it the other day and thought that Ryanair had been awarded the ATC contract for Dublin airport and they were applying their geographic ingenuity to the location of the new tower . . .

z


----------



## RainyDay (3 Apr 2006)

bb12 said:
			
		

> yup. it's a water tower


For what?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Apr 2006)

Melted ice cream?


----------



## z107 (3 Apr 2006)

> For what?



Errr, water?


----------



## C2H5OH (3 Apr 2006)

It is the Sillogue Water Tower. Some further info below:

[broken link removed]


----------



## RainyDay (3 Apr 2006)

C2H5OH said:
			
		

> It is the Sillogue Water Tower. Some further info below:
> 
> [broken link removed]


Many thanks - I know AAM wouldn't let me down.


----------



## MugsGame (3 Apr 2006)

> HTTP/1.1 Server Too Busy


Hmm. Looks like the AAM effect has struck the corpo's website!


----------



## extopia (4 Apr 2006)

Call me jaded, but this is the lamest post of its type I've seen this year.


----------



## RainyDay (4 Apr 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> Call me jaded, but this is the lamest post of its type I've seen this year.


One might wonder why you've bothered following the thread for a couple of days if are not interested in the topic?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> Call me jaded, but this is the lamest post of its type I've seen this year.


Reminds me of those people who actively involve themselves in text/online polls in order to register their preference as "don't care".


----------



## extopia (4 Apr 2006)

Hey, you know, you guys are right. Must have been having a bad day (and night). Sorry.



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Reminds me of those people who actively involve themselves in text/online polls in order to register their preference as "don't care".



Actually though, that's a perfectly valid response, as any good market researcher will tell you.


----------



## extopia (4 Apr 2006)

Oops!

I had actually believed this thread was an April Fool's prank.

But having just drove down the M50, I see that it's not!

Looks like a water tower all right.


----------

